# Freddie Battle Ensign



## Strike (4 Sep 2013)

Just in time for her to head out for some open water.   

Congrats to the crew and good luck over the next few weeks.

http://sen.parl.gc.ca/nkinsella/English/Navy-e/BattleEnsign-e.htm


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks.  It will be "interesting".


----------

